# Frio River



## Cajuncranker

Headed to the Frio River in mid-August and could use some pointers on fishing the area. I imagine there are the usual suspects - bass and catfish. What type of lures would be good for bass in the area. I love to use plastic lizards in the warmer water down this way, but not too sure they would work in the cooler waters of the Frio. I also noticed that Texas Parks and Wildlife has stocked rainbow trout in Garner State Park this year. Think they died off with the warmer conditions? What type of lure/bait for these guys? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hey cajancrank, go to academy and get the micro lures. The crawfish, crickets and helgramites work well, maybe a rebel grasshopper too. You need 4-6 lb clear line and a light spinning rod, you're set.



Cajuncranker said:


> Headed to the Frio River in mid-August and could use some pointers on fishing the area. I imagine there are the usual suspects - bass and catfish. What type of lures would be good for bass in the area. I love to use plastic lizards in the warmer water down this way, but not too sure they would work in the cooler waters of the Frio. I also noticed that Texas Parks and Wildlife has stocked rainbow trout in Garner State Park this year. Think they died off with the warmer conditions? What type of lure/bait for these guys? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## fish fry

I have been going there for 25 years and never had much luck on the bass but I know that a piece of slim Gim makes exellent catfish bait. Perch have been fun to catch on a fly rod with a suspending fly. Never have done much good with a cork either. Fish on the bottom with a small perch hook and a small buckshot weight. Cast a far as you can. Also have done better when i was in the water, not fishing off of the bank.


----------



## seattleman1969

Look for the deeper slower holes where the water murks up a little bit. Catfish using the standards, bass fish using small lures, or use a fly rod with small popping bugs or local imitators (ants, wasps, grasshoppers, etc).

Also, take a swim with a mask to get an idea where fish are hiding and what areas they are using. Last year I body floated the river (No tube, kayak, etc) with my dive mask and snorkel and discovered that the channel cats actually like the faster current seams over pockmarked or broken limestone bottom. Hard to fish, but when you figure it out it can pay off!

Think trout stream rather than bass lake or coastal flats!


----------



## dbarham

i seen a guy walk the river with goggles and a pole looking for holes and dropping line and hammerin catfish.. the old creme worms with the small doube rig hooks will get them lil bass!


----------



## Cajuncranker

Thanks for the tips guys. I will surely post how it turns out.


----------



## seattleman1969

dbarham said:


> i seen a guy walk the river with goggles and a pole looking for holes and dropping line and hammerin catfish.. the old creme worms with the small doube rig hooks will get them lil bass!


That was prolly me! LOL


----------



## Swampus

When I was a kid I fished those rivers all the time.--I would put out a Minnow Jar with dog food and use Shiner Minows and catch alot of Bass---also small Spinner Baits like Road Runners-- small Jitter Bugs paid off reel good.

watch for the swimming snakes also--ran across many a rattler in the river!


----------



## surfwalker

RED BUG OR PUMKIN SEED TRICK WORMS RIGED WACKY STYLE ON THE SMALLEST HOOK YOU CAN GET ON 4 TO 6# TEST, WADE IN AND THROW THE WORMS AT THE FAR BANK IN DEEPER WATER, IF YOU CAN HIT THE OTHER BANK AND DRAG IT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAM!!!!!!!!!!!! I FISH IT EVERY YEAR, PLEASE PRACTICE CATCH AND RELEASE, I CATCH BASS IN THE FRIO OVER 5# ALL THE TIME, YOU HAVE TO FISH EARLY LATE OR DEEP WHERE THERE ARE NO SWIMMERS AND THE FISH CANT SEE YOU...

GOOD LUCK YOUR GOING AT A TIME WHEN THE PARKS AND RIVER WILL BE PACKED WITH PEOPLE..



Cajuncranker said:


> Headed to the Frio River in mid-August and could use some pointers on fishing the area. I imagine there are the usual suspects - bass and catfish. What type of lures would be good for bass in the area. I love to use plastic lizards in the warmer water down this way, but not too sure they would work in the cooler waters of the Frio. I also noticed that Texas Parks and Wildlife has stocked rainbow trout in Garner State Park this year. Think they died off with the warmer conditions? What type of lure/bait for these guys? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hey Cajun's crank! how much were they?


----------



## tealslayer

Just got back from there yesterday from being there a week and fishing everyday. I have always caught bass on live minnows on a small gold hook thrown along side the edge of rocks, but I actually found something that worked better. I picked up 2 bags of berkley gulp 3" smelt from Academy before I went and put them on a small gold hook with no weight and caught over 50 bass in 3 days and several over 3 lbs. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## t-tung

i've been fishing there for a while as well. my aunt also has a house in the flatrock subdivision. caught my biggest thus far last year at night on a topwater... went well over 6 lbs. My favorite lure was one of the heddon wee-craw crankbaits. it slays 'em all.


----------



## dbarham

its been so long since i been there! i wanna go back a buddy of mine casted over a tree and hung on it up river of the rope swing in a slough dangling his spinnerbait on the water WHAM!! 8- 10 pounder but he was over the tree hung good and she tore free! we cried we stayed at majers back then has it changed any?


----------



## Cartman

Rubberneck said:


> Hey Cajun's crank! how much were they?


How much for the lures? Rebel's are $5 a pop at Gander. I picked some more up this weekend. Good suggestion.


----------



## seattleman1969

dbarham said:


> its been so long since i been there! i wanna go back a buddy of mine casted over a tree and hung on it up river of the rope swing in a slough dangling his spinnerbait on the water WHAM!! 8- 10 pounder but he was over the tree hung good and she tore free! we cried we stayed at majers back then has it changed any?


Majers to 350 is a good float for fishing. Just down from Majers, about 1 river mile, is a clay bluff area with a nice deep hole. I've caught some good catfish in there and seen some B_I_G yellowcats under the cutbank when snorkeling.


----------



## funrivers

there's quite a few cats and bass in our parts.. cats aren't a problem catching since you can see the fish here  and throw your hook in front of them- however, lately haven't seen much worth keeping.. It's more for the fun of catching if anything. 

Have also seen lot more Bass lately and some NICE ONES but not much luck from my rod. There's some nice fish here, however it really comes down to where you can fish since much of the land is private and you would either need permission from the owner or staying at a place with river access.

Of course you can tube/fish if you want to deal with the people swimming and tubing..

funrivers.com

Good Luck!


----------



## Freshwaterman

I WENT TUBIN ON THE FRIO AND SAW PERCH SWIMMING IN AND OUT OF THE ROCKS ALONG THE FRIO THAT GO DOWN THE SIDES AND THE BASS WER PATROLLING WATING FOR PERCH TO DART OUT


----------



## dbarham

wheres RUBBERNECK?


----------

